# BL offering exclusive "Phalanx" excerpt. Help unlock it!



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The Black Library Bolthole has been given an exclusive offer by Christian Dunn, of Black Library:



BL_Christian said:


> ...Once the Bolthole has 200 recruits I'll be posting an exclusive 400 word extract from Phalanx, a forthcoming Black Library novel.
> 
> So come on - tell all your friends!


Currently, the Bolthole has 189 members. If you're one of the 11 users who fill it out enough, you could have helped unlock this hidden "achievement"! :grin:

Also, I'll *(edit: no longer)* be +repping people who register there and tell me their username here, as a further incentive. You don't even need to be an active presence on that forum--all you have to do is donate your body to science--I mean, register, and, once it's been revealed, read!

Also, this is the first I've heard of _Phalanx _too, yes. It sounds like it's about Rogal Dorn's obscenely large compensation--no, space yacht--ah, mobile fortress (that's the phrase!) which 

Rescued Garro in _The Flight of the Eisenstein._


Therefore, is it a Horus Heresy book? Or is it a whole new 40k Imperial Fist book? (whatever happened to the actual ship Phalanx anyways?)

Rest assured, this is not some imposter of Christian--this is the real thing. He, a number of BL authors, and several more members of BL's editorial crew have been active on the Bolthole...despite of its, thus far, small memberlist.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Im reckoning that this uncovered shard of information represents the second book in the Imperial Fist trilogy, following _Sons of Dorn_. As its accompanying series: The Nights Lords by Aaron-Dembski-Bowden and the Salamanders by Nick Kyme, will each have a trilogy to themselves, so the said pieces fit together rather nicely.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just signed up. User name is Nose Diver


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

Just joined, nick is "Serrated".

The Phalanx is still around in 40k.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome. This could peak my interest enough for me to get the Imperial Fists trilogy.

And actually the Night Lords series could have up to six novels, depending on factors.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think this is about the Imperial Fists. At least if it is, I don't think it will be in the same series as the first one, perhaps a stand alone? My reason for this choice is; Didn't the Sons of Dorn only come out a few months ago, if it was even that long ago? Has anyone thought this may be a Soul Drinker novel? 

The Soul Drinkers getting captured in Hellforged by the Imperial Fists, I am sure it would lead too them getting taken onto the Phalanx and placed under trial, of which I doubt they would be able to survive. 
 I look forward to seeing whatever this is, I am sure it will be awesome


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Considering that Ben Counter isnt writing it, Christian Dunn is, im guessing its not Soul Drinkers.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Considering that Ben Counter isnt writing it, Christian Dunn is, im guessing its not Soul Drinkers.


I doubut it is the Soul Drinkers regardless, but in response to you, it is not uncommon, within the realms of Black Library for authors to take-over certain series, for numbers of factors. :victory:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Where did you get that information from? This has thus far had _nothing_ has been revealed. I believe it will be about the Soul Drinkers, and according to the "Authors" page on Black Library, Dunn is not writing this. Also, as said it is not unknown for one author to take over anothers work (Space Wolves for example).


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I was right.....It is about the Soul Drinkers:grin: heres the link-

http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?showtopic=990&st=0

Now say sorry fools:laugh:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It is indeed by Ben Coulter and his favorite Eggplants, not the Bananas.

Here.

BTW, Dark Angel, it's not very nice to post up a link to a members only area on another forum, in case those who follow the link aren't members thereof.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*Falls to knees* m..most humble apologees, sire..


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, I never realised! Haha, oh well 

Edit:

*Looks down upon Bobss with wrathful eyes, but slowly a smile pushes through. He places a hand on his shoulder gently and hefts him upwards, pulling him close he pulls a Tulwar from his hip and pushes it through the chest of Bobss saying "It is ok, now pray at the Throne of the Emperor" the body spasmed, and Dark Angel ripped the blade free in a welter of gore*

:grin: Nah, tis alright dude, does feel rather good to be right however


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hrm...I clicked on the link and it says my uncle, who apparently was a Nigerian Prince, just died and in order to inherit his millions all I have to do is send them my SSN, bank account numbers and credit card numbers!

Sweet!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

bobss--out of curiosity, have you joined the bolhole too? I need to know whether or not to +rep you for helping out or not...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*Body suddenly goes cold, as blood froths from blue lips, clutching at the blade protruding from his chest with a futile swipe*

And Mossy-Toes, ive joined, though my user is Kaohlir (Its my Elf name, feel free to mock )


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Signed up for both the Bolthole AND my Nigerian Prince-Uncle's inheritance!

Good day indeed.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hehehe.

Also, discontinuing the +rep bonus for registering on the Bolthole, since the goal's been met already. (also, Boc, I've +repped you too recently for Blood Thirst anyways...)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> (also, Boc, I've +repped you too recently for Blood Thirst anyways...)


Likely excuse!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I was wrong there, not saying that word though. Im stubborn like that. But awesome, the fate of the Soul Drinkers. Sarpedon should be executed for his heresies but some Soul Drinkers just wanted to do the Emperor proud like Techmarine Lygris and Captain Luko. They dont deserve death for what they've done., although Lygris is already dead.


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

Joined there as tbirch.. And read the excerpt. Have to hope they're not dying. I havent even started reading my Soul Drinkers omnibus yet!


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

this is good news, the souldrinkers continued...!


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Just a quick thank you to everyone who came and signed up at the Bolthole to release this little gift.

Thanks!

:good:


----------

